# Yamaha Grizzly 450 4x4



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2007 Grizzly 450 4x4 
Automatic Transmission
On Command Push Button 4x4 and 2x4
Differential Lock
Hi-Low Range
I purchased this machine new from Steadmans in 2007.
It has 1330 miles
It still looks new. Never been tipped, wrecked or abused. Nothing scratched, cracked or dented. It is a beauty and well cared for.
It has always been kept in the garage. I am selling it because I have only put 30 miles on it in the past 2 years. The registration expired in June. I start it regularly and run it around in the field behind my house just to keep the battery up. If you are looking for a clean machine check it out. $4200 Firm on price.............


----------

